# مشروع طاقة شمسي متكامل يعطي 216 واط من تنفيذي



## مدحتكو (18 يونيو 2013)

*اخواني الكرام

هذا مشروعي في انتاج الكهرباء بالمنزل لمن اراد تصور الفكرة ومعرفة التفاصيل






تقبلو تحياتي وبانتظار تعليقاتكم*


----------



## NSRELC (21 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم,بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع,لدي بعض الملاحظات على مشروعك ارجو ان تطلع عليها,
1-تستخدم اسلاك توصيل بقطر قليل نسبيا بما يسبب ضياع في الطاقة 1ملم,
2-البطارية وجهاز الانفيرتر وضعتها في السطح وهذا مايعرضها الى العوامل الجوية والتي قد تسبب بتلفها او تقليل كفائتها,فمن المستحسن ان تكون داخل المنزل بدرجة حرارة الغرفة ,حيث يمكن السيطرة عليها ومراقبة عملها وخاصة جهاز السيطرة على الشحن ,ومن الامن ان توصل فولتية الخلايا بدل من ان توصل فولتية الانفيرتر الخطرة من السطح الى الغرفة,
3-استخدامك لاسلاك رفيعة في تغذية الانفيرتر من البطارية وهذا ما يسبب خسارة في الطاقة اثناء الاحمال العالية,
مع تقديري لك ولجهودك في هذا المجال.


----------



## مدحتكو (23 يوليو 2013)

*


NSRELC قال:



السلام عليكم,بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع,لدي بعض الملاحظات على مشروعك ارجو ان تطلع عليها,
1-تستخدم اسلاك توصيل بقطر قليل نسبيا بما يسبب ضياع في الطاقة 1ملم,
2-البطارية وجهاز الانفيرتر وضعتها في السطح وهذا مايعرضها الى العوامل الجوية والتي قد تسبب بتلفها او تقليل كفائتها,فمن المستحسن ان تكون داخل المنزل بدرجة حرارة الغرفة ,حيث يمكن السيطرة عليها ومراقبة عملها وخاصة جهاز السيطرة على الشحن ,ومن الامن ان توصل فولتية الخلايا بدل من ان توصل فولتية الانفيرتر الخطرة من السطح الى الغرفة,
3-استخدامك لاسلاك رفيعة في تغذية الانفيرتر من البطارية وهذا ما يسبب خسارة في الطاقة اثناء الاحمال العالية,
مع تقديري لك ولجهودك في هذا المجال.

أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلا بك اخي الكريم

شكرا لمرورك وشكرا لتعليقك


بالنسبة للسؤال الأول:

بخصوص الإسلاك اعتذر عن الخطأ فسمك السلك هو 1.5 ملم وليس 1 ملم كما ذكرت

تعالي نحسب السمك المناسب للقدرة اللي ذكرتها 

شدة التيار من الالواح حوالي 13 امبير
س= معامل السماح للسلك النحاسي =56
الفقد في الضغط يساوي 1.5 
(ل) = الطول من الخلايا حتي البطارية ومنظم الشحن أقل من 3 متر

هيا بنا نحسب مساحة المقطع المفروضة = (2) عدد أزواج الأسلاك × (ل) طول السلك × (ت) شدة التيار / (س) معامل السماح × (ن) الفقد في الضغط

إذن مساحة المقطع = 2×3×13 / 56×1.5= 0.9 ملم

يعني المفروض استخدام اسلاك بسمك 0.9 ملم وانا استخدمت 1.5 ملم

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني
كنت وضعت الأنفرتر ومنظم الشحن والبطارية في المنزل بالداخل قبل ذلك ولكن التيار المستمر المتولد من الألواح سيفقد كثيرا من قدرته خلال المسافات الطوليه حتي يصل للمنزل بالداخل لذا وضعت الأجهزة فوق السطح وصنعت لها غطاء جيد من الفلين يحميها من الشمس والمطر الرياح

بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث:
المشروع صغير والانفرتر اقصي خرج له 750 واط وبالتالي تعتبر الاسلاك مناسبة كما ذكرنا في اجابة السؤال الأول

أرجو أن أكون اوصلت الفكرة 

وتفضلو بقبول فائق الاحترام*


----------



## م.سعيد الدوسري (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود والله يوفقك لأفضل


----------



## علي! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

نسأل الله لكم التوفيق أخي *مدحتكو شرح جميل 

سؤال أخي الكريم 
هل انت من صنع اللوح الشمسي ام انك اشتريته من الاسواق لاني ارى اللوح الاول وكأنه صناعة محلية 

وان كان الامر كما اعتقد فهل يمكن ان تشرح لنا عملية الصنع بارك الله بك وسدد خطاك 
*​


----------



## رياض450 (2 يناير 2014)

وفقك الله


----------



## محمد_فيصل (3 أبريل 2014)

موضوع جميل يستحق الاهتمام


----------



## t_ghetany (9 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل يستحق الاهتمام


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مميّز أخي
الله يعطيك العافية


----------

